# Kerosene mixed into diesel fuel?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A local mechanic suggested mixing a few gallons of kerosene into the diesel fuel tank helps the fuel keep better. Anyone heard of this or tried it?


----------



## Yugi (Jun 26, 2007)

I would say it cant hurt. If your in a cold climate you could add up to 50%

My diesel car runs on waste vegatable oil so diesel and Kero are about the same compaired to what I'm blending.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

There are two grades of diesel, #1 and #2 obviously named by some very imaginative person... Not sure if I have it backward but #1 is diesel and #2 is diesel cut with a percentage of kerosene, the purpose of which is to lower the gel point in extreme cold. One can infer from this that either is acceptable in a diesel engine but age prevents me from remembering at what percentage the mix becomes problemmatic.
I don't undertand how cutting the diesel with kerosene will make it "keep better" other than increase the volatile fraction of the fuel which has no bearing on growth in or degredation of the diesel, both of which are the real issues.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

K1vsk has right except that No. 1 Diesel contains a small amount of kerosene. No. 2 Diesel is the more common grade. Kerosene will improve cold weather starts as well as cold flow (gel temperature). Kerosene also has a lower energy value so your hp will be slightly reduced. It won't affect fuel stability or biological growth. 

There are biocides (Racor makes a good one) as well as products to aid with water absorbtion which should be used for this purpose.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

You have it backwards K1...but the principle is correct. #2 is preferable in boats due to the lubricating properties but in cold weather a bit of kero can improve the viscosity but risks the high pressure pump due to reduced viscosity...ya takes yer chances doing it. Myself...I assume that if I need to add kerosene to my diesel...the boat should be on land and i should be somewhere else warm and snug!! (g) K1 is right about no effect on storing or keeping diesel from degradation


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

When I had a siphon break issue, water got into the block and I had to do kerosene flushes into the empty oil sump with brief (10 second) runs to cycle the water-attracting kerosene. While it makes a poor lubricant, it did the trick.

I might try to throw a bottle in each tank for over the winter.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

I had a 50/50 chance of getting it correct - figures...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

#1 Diesel is more refined and has a higher cetane rating. It is usually used in city buses to cut down on pollution and in severe cold weather ops. It is less lubricating and increases wear in the pumps and injectors. Kerosene is even more refined and used mostly as jet fuel. Adding it to #2 diesel will thin it and promote the characteristics of #1 diesel.


----------



## HatterasJack (Mar 31, 2004)

I mix Kero with my VW diesel engine every winter as well as add a little cetane never have a problem with starting or fuel gel. Seems to hurt fuel milage though, 5 % or more per tank. Only has 300,000 miles on it , burns no oil and still full of pep. Always used Synthetic oil either Amsoil or Shell Rotella Synthetic. Never used it in the yanmar because we are on the hard when it gets cold. Jack


----------



## wescarroll (Jan 9, 2005)

*does to burn oil*



HatterasJack said:


> I mix Kero with my VW diesel engine every winter as well as add a little cetane never have a problem with starting or fuel gel. Seems to hurt fuel milage though, 5 % or more per tank. Only has 300,000 miles on it , burns no oil and still full of pep. Always used Synthetic oil either Amsoil or Shell Rotella Synthetic. Never used it in the yanmar because we are on the hard when it gets cold. Jack


Oil is what you use for fuel. Might not burn lubricating oil though


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Our Deuce and a half can burn ANYTHING oil in that puppy, to include motor oil with kerosene in it. It's got a compensating pump on the fuel system that makes up for the more viscous gas or thicker oils. 

Nice addition, but when we run a mix of waste veggie oil and diesel in it, you can tell which store we got it from - (BBQ, Doughnuts, Fries, etc.)

I think the thing you should research is whether or not your injectors will plug and if your fuel pump can handle the thick or thin fuel you are going to run in it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've seen other posts about running on waste oils. Why would you put waste anything in your fuel tank? It can't be $. Is it just the cool factor? Are you environmentalists? I'm not saying it's bad, I just can't see what the motivation is.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Way off topic, but the use of recycled waste oil mentality reminds me of the so-called environmentalists who have no problem paying 40k for a sub-subcompact hybrid car. Essentially a roller skate that's no better in fit, finish and size then a 10k Hyundai, because they've been led to believe it's saving the planet.

All it's doing is making Toyota and Honda richer and their bank account smaller.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I do it as a novelty. You can't be any bit green driving a ten mile per gallon $225.00 per fill up diesel truck about town or to get your kids from school


----------



## HatterasJack (Mar 31, 2004)

wescorroll,
You got me,you are exactly right!!! Now if I was running on only lube oil I'd have myself a runaway!!! Jack


----------

